# Case 730 engine in pickup truck - want more HP



## Biodieseler (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys, 
My brother has a 1985 ford F250 pickup truck he has completely re-done custom with a JI Case 730 tractor engine. There are quite a few custom parts to make this happen, and we have the truck running and could be road legal with some minor things (brake calipers, tail lights, etc.)

My question is what can be done to get more HP out of the engine. At the moment it is completely stock. We know it's a pretty tough, long lasting engine, so we are thinking there should be some room to tune it up some without hurting anything.

Has anyone ever turbo-charged a case 700 series diesel tractor engine?? Is there any such thing as aftermarket injectors that can allow more fuel, or ways of tuning the injection pump to push more fuel?

Anything information you might have of getting more HP out of it would be appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcxome Bio D! No idea other than adding a turbo, but other than that, no ideas. You gotta give us some pictures though, cause we love stuff like this!


----------



## Biodieseler (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Tractor beam  Unfortunantly I don't have any pictures on my computer and the truck is up in a storage shed and it's pretty dark in there, so pictures are hard for me to give right now. I'll see what I can do though.

We figure that the engine could handle some boost pressure, and were wondering if maybe there is a way to adjust the governers to allow it to give more fuel or at least higher RPM. I believe full governed RPM is at 1800 and so above that RPM the governers start to shut it down. If we shift gears once it reaches 1800 it's not reving as fast as it should to build full power. Though I know this engine is great for low end torque, I think just having some extra RPM may help a lot.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Biodieseler (Jan 28, 2011)

As we research this project, my brother dug out the manual for the tractor and we were wondering the differences between the 730 and 830 as far as the engine is concerned. It looks like they used the same engine aside from the cylinder sleeves/pistons and the head gasket to accomodate the bigger bore. Same stroke, same bottom end from what we can tell... So possibly it'd be worth upsizing the displacement. One thing the manual mentioned was that the 830 used aluminum pistons and the 730 had steel pistons. I hesitate to put a turbo on an engine not designed for one if running aluminum pistons as it may get too hot. I wcould put an exhaust temp gauge on it to keep an eye on it I suppose. (may do that anyways)

The engine we have is using a multiple plunger injection pump which I'm told was always on the 830, but optional on the 730 as some of the 700 series tractors had a single plunger injection pump. Still wondering if we could turn up the pump somehow to give it more fuel.

Anyone know much about these old Case 700 or 730 engines?
Thanks,
Allan


----------



## FordPuller9000 (Jun 6, 2011)

The engine is equipped with an Inline Bosch A-type pump, the pump is capable of delivering plenty of fuel, and addiing lots of power. I would be hesitant to increase the fuel output very much witout a turbo to give it some more air though. There isn't a whole lot of horsepower to be had without a lot of custom work to the engine, mainly head, cam, injectors, injection pump and a large turbocharger. The engine is only 267 cubic inches and was only producing 56hp from the factory. You could push it over 100hp with some additional fuel and a turbocharger, but the reliability is going to drop way off. I guess I am trying to say, if it were in a pulling tractor, I would have no problem building it to over 100hp, and worst case scenario you have a buddy help you load it on the trailer after the pull cause it's broke. I would however be very hesitant to mod it that much in a vehicle which could leave me stranded several miles from home.


----------



## Biodieseler (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks FordPuller.

This project has sat idle again as I have bought a 1998 dodge w/ 12 vavle Cummins diesel, and will be using that as my truck now. So the ford truck with Case tractor engine sits there without many plans to finish it and put it on the road.. (Unfortunantly in some ways) It's certainly a cool project, but I can hardly justify doing so much custom work just to have a truck that's still "underpowered" and I can't just take to the mechanic to have fixed because it's all so custom. My time has become valuable too and it just doesn't seem to be the priority.

I'm still interested in knowing anything and everything about these Case engines, so any thoughts or ideas, etc are certainly still welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you get Farm Show, there was an article in there about a guy doing just what you are describing (installing a tractor engine in a truck). He said that most of the power they needed they got from regearing the axle and transmission to match the speed and power output of the engine. 

Farm Show - Home


----------

